# anybody been up to Big Bear this week? How bad is it?



## tboooe (Mar 16, 2008)

I am really thinking about heading up to Big Bear tomorrow. I know it has been pretty warm lately so I assume everything is a bit slushy. Anybody have any idea how bad it is? I guess I dont really have a choice anyway but I want to at least set my expectations.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Its nice up there if you come up early. During the afternoon is gets really slow.I am there 2-3 times a week and i think im done for the season unless i come up real early for a few hrs.


----------



## tboooe (Mar 16, 2008)

thanks for the reply. I was up this past weekend when it was HOT and conditions got slushy. The weather is supposed to cool down this weekend so I am going to head up on Sunday for a few hours.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

Is it worth it to go up this weekend?


----------



## tboooe (Mar 16, 2008)

only chair 9 is open at big bear, though it does give you access to a large portion of the resort. Summit is also open but the weather is supposed to be in the 70's this weekend so expect a lot of slush by 11am. That being said, this will probably be the last weekend at Summit so it may be your last chance to get some riding in locally. By the way, I was at Summit yesterday and it was fun. Conditions aren't great but bad snow is better than no snow!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

tboooe said:


> only chair 9 is open at big bear, though it does give you access to a large portion of the resort. Summit is also open but the weather is supposed to be in the 70's this weekend so expect a lot of slush by 11am. That being said, this will probably be the last weekend at Summit so it may be your last chance to get some riding in locally. By the way, I was at Summit yesterday and it was fun. Conditions aren't great but bad snow is better than no snow!


i was up there 3 days ago and its done man.....its really bad. i said my goodbyes and ill be back next season! whooo theres still mammoth.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

Mammoth sounds like an idea. Thanks du...


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

RodeoFlipper said:


> Mammoth sounds like an idea. Thanks du...


yeah man... i got two retarded weddings to attend to this month and then prolly may im trying to get up there. mammoth rox.:cheeky4:


----------



## tboooe (Mar 16, 2008)

I am trying to get to Mammoth mid May as well. Does anyone know what the conditions will be like? I guess they will be better than Bear or Summit right now so I guess I should not complain....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Spring corn harvest should be in full effect at Mammoth at that time. Almost every bit as good as powder along with it being nice n warm to boot.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Spring corn harvest should be in full effect at Mammoth at that time.


what's that?


----------



## tboooe (Mar 16, 2008)

squishydonut said:


> what's that?


I am glad you asked squishy. I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Corn snow, the snow that forms after it's been warming in the sun for a few hours. It's almost slush but not quite. A nice svelte layer that you can just lay an edge in and carve. Super soft, pretty much has the same properties that pow does when you fall. It's soft. Little kernels spray off the snow as your ride down. Hence the name corn snow and why we call it a Corn harvest. 
The best way to experience it, is hit the resort around 10am and go to the sunny slopes. Then follow the sun like a sundial. Go to the slopes that have been in the sun for an hour or two and work 'em until they get too sloppy, then move on to the next. Mammoth has this in spades and is some of the best spring riding you can have anywhere. In fact I would pick California as my top spot for this type of riding. It's absolutely perfect out there.


----------



## tboooe (Mar 16, 2008)

squishydonut said:


> what's that?





killclimbz said:


> Corn snow, the snow that forms after it's been warming in the sun for a few hours. It's almost slush but not quite. A nice svelte layer that you can just lay an edge in and carve. Super soft, pretty much has the same properties that pow does when you fall. It's soft. Little kernels spray off the snow as your ride down. Hence the name corn snow and why we call it a Corn harvest.
> The best way to experience it, is hit the resort around 10am and go to the sunny slopes. Then follow the sun like a sundial. Go to the slopes that have been in the sun for an hour or two and work 'em until they get too sloppy, then move on to the next. Mammoth has this in spades and is some of the best spring riding you can have anywhere. In fact I would pick California as my top spot for this type of riding. It's absolutely perfect out there.


thank you sir! I apologize for the ignorance of the lingo! I experienced "corn" on Tuesday at Snow Summit. You are right, it almost like powder but more slushy. I am looking forward to Mammoth!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

No problem man. Just enjoy the corn harvest.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

tboooe said:


> thank you sir! I apologize for the ignorance of the lingo! I experienced "corn" on Tuesday at Snow Summit. You are right, it almost like powder but more slushy. I am looking forward to Mammoth!


That isnt corns...that was crap! lol i rode that as well


----------



## tboooe (Mar 16, 2008)

iliketogofast said:


> That isnt corns...that was crap! lol i rode that as well


I got corn in my crap bigger than you!

Sorry, I could not resist a reference to Austin Powers.

You are probably right though for about an hour conditions were not bad at Summit.


----------

